# Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???



## Henni-Hennsen (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Wie schon in den anderen Beiträgen viel geschrieben 2 - 3 oder 3 - 5 am Tag füttern ist völlig ok bei den gewissen Temperaturen im Wasser, aber ich wollte mal wissen wie ihr das so in Gramm seht !? Könnt ihr da mal bitte eine Angabe zu machen, wenn ihr das so einschätzen könnt.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Hallo Henni,

nee das kann ich nicht einfach so abschätzen, aber ich kann das ja mal morgen über den Tag alles durch wiegen, dann weiß ich das auch mal selbst ganz genau.


----------



## KTB (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Also ich füttere momentan min. einmal am Tag, die Kois und danach den __ Sterlet... 
mache die Menge ein wenig davon abhängig wieviel Mückenlarven ich so von den Überläufen und dem Bachlauf ablöse, die dann widerum im Teich als Futter landen...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Schon mal schön dank, und ich bin gespannt was so in einer Woche in Euren Teichen landed.


----------



## koifischfan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Könnt ihr den Begriff 'Menge' etwas genauer angeben?
Eins Stick wäre auch eine Menge. 

(handvoll, Jogurtbecher, Gartenschäufelchen)


----------



## michag (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Hallo,also ich habe ca.30  KG Koi im Teich bei Wassertemp.von ca 24 Grad gibt es 300 Gramm am Tag


----------



## KTB (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Könnt ihr den Begriff 'Menge' etwas genauer angeben?
> Eins Stick wäre auch eine Menge.
> 
> (handvoll, Jogurtbecher, Gartenschäufelchen)



Bei mir entspricht 1 Menge ca 20 Stck. 4mm Futter Koi und ca 40stck 2mm Störfutter... :smoki

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Flachteich (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Moin, Moin Henni,
Meine Fische "Brauchen" meiner Meinung nach absolut nichts. Wenn Sie Hunger haben, sollen Sie Algen fressen!
- Tun sie aber nich'!
Sie bekomme pro Tag ca. 50 ml (leicht gehäufte Handvoll) zur Belustigung/Gesundem Wachstum/Gewissenberuhigung. Bei viel Besuch auch erhelich mehr.
Die Obergrenze wird eigendlich von der Belastbarkeit deiner Filteranlage, bzw. deinen Wasserwerten (NH4, NO3, NO2, PH) zuzüglich der unerwünschten Grünalgenmenge (Faden und Schwebealgen) gesetzt.
Wenn ich nach einem kompletten Wasserwechsel regelmäßig täglich 50 ml  Algen entferne, füttere ich vermutlich -grob geschätzt- ca. 50 ml Futter zuviel.

- Diese Aussage gibt mir jetzt irgendwie zu denken.
 Grüße, Jan


----------



## heiko-rech (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Hallo,


Flachteich schrieb:


> Meine Fische "Brauchen" meiner Meinung nach absolut nichts. Wenn Sie Hunger haben, sollen Sie Algen fressen!


Du hast Karpfenartige Fische im Teich. Bevor die an die Algen gehen, fressen sie erst mal alles andere, also Kleingetier und junge Pflanzen, ggf auch ältere Pflanzen


Flachteich schrieb:


> - Tun sie aber nich'!


Würdest du Blätter und Gras essen, wenn dein Kühschrank voll mit leckeren Sachen ist?


Flachteich schrieb:


> Die Obergrenze wird eigendlich von der Belastbarkeit deiner Filteranlage, bzw. deinen Wasserwerten (NH4, NO3, NO2, PH) zuzüglich der unerwünschten Grünalgenmenge (Faden und Schwebealgen) gesetzt.


Wie kommst du denn darauf? Die Obergrenze wird von den Fischen und Ihren Bedürfnissen gesetzt. Wenn deine Fische zuviel bekommen, scheiden sie das nur wieder aus und belasten somit das Wasser. Sie werden verfetten und irgendwann vermutlich auch krank werden. Das hat erst mal nichts mit der Kapazität der Filteranlage zu tun.



Flachteich schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach einem kompletten Wasserwechsel regelmäßig täglich 50 ml  Algen entferne, füttere ich vermutlich -grob geschätzt- ca. 50 ml Futter zuviel.


Da erschließt sich mir die Logik nun überhaupt nicht. Algen brauchen Nährstoffe, die kommen aber nicht nur über das Futter in den Teich. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass das Futter, das zuviel ist, egal ob verdaut oder unverdaut den geringsten Teil des täglichen Nährstoffeintrages ausmacht.

Irgendwie klingt das bei dir alles sehr unlogisch. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Guten morgen!!!

Ich habe gerade mal bei mir so nachgewogen was meine kleinen Fressmaschienen bekommen.
Wenn die Temperatur stimmt also so ab 27° dann bekommen sie 3 - 5 mal am Tag was zu fressen. Eine Mahlzeit hat so um die 20g, also sind es am Tag zwischen 60g und 100g.
Ich fütter AL-KO-TE Multi Mix 6mm.


----------



## Schuppenhocker (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Meine 5 Goldfische und mein Sonnenbarsch bekommen nix 

Ich füttere meine Fisch wirklich nie, sie holen sich das was in den Teich an Getier kommt und bisher ist auch noch keiner Verhungert.
Zumindest meine Goldfische machen das schon seit Jahren mit. 
Denn die sind vor einem Jahr aus meinem kleineren Teich in den jetzigen mit umgezogen.

Ich habe bei meinem Aquarien schon ewig die Erfahrung gemacht das es zu riesigen Problemen führen kann wenn man überfüttert.
Deswegen bekommen auch meine Aquarienfische max 1x die Woche was und da der Teich für alle möglichen Tiere zugänglich ist bekommen halt meine Teichfische nix .

Oh sorry bin im Koiforum gelandet.
Mit Kois kenne ich mich nicht aus und gehe mal davon aus das sie extra Futter benötigen.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*



Henni-Hennsen schrieb:


> Guten morgen!!!
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal bei mir so nachgewogen was meine kleinen Fressmaschienen bekommen.
> Wenn die Temperatur stimmt also so ab 27° dann bekommen sie 3 - 5 mal am Tag was zu fressen. Eine Mahlzeit hat so um die 20g, also sind es am Tag zwischen 60g und 100g.
> Ich fütter AL-KO-TE Multi Mix 6mm.



Moin Moin Liebe Teichfreunde....

Also ich Füttere IMMER ab einer Wasser Temperatur von 20Grad...
(6 x Täglich)
Ca   180g für die Kois
Ca   90g   für die Goldis
und  240g Für die __ Störe

(Ab 10 - 20 Grad Wasser Temperatur Wird Bis zu 4 x Täglich Gefüttert)
(Solte man aber in etwa abschätzen was seine Fische Fressen Nach dem Winter..)

Gruß Jens


----------



## Gerd11 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Hallo
von ca.Ende März bis ca.Ende Oktober bekamen meine Fische( 5 Kois,ca.10 Goldf.und ca.40 Bitterl.) ca.1,2Kg.5er Koipellets.
gruss gerd


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Da ich ca. 20-25 KG Koi im Teich habe gibt es pro Tag 200-250 Gramm, macht also in der Woche 1,4-1,75 KG


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

..nicht gewogen, mehr geraten,etwa 12 -14 kg, daher 80gramm pro Tag und wenns warm ist vielleicht 20 Seidenraupen,aber nicht täglich..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

..kann sein daß morgen Abend ein halbes Kilo dazukommt..


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Hi,

bei uns bekommen sie im Mom. so zwischen 100 & 150g am Tag....... 

Iss das schon zu viel für meine 17 Racker...... 

Denn wie viel Kg Fisch ich im Teich habe, weiß ich ned...................


----------



## koifischfan (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

Zwei Hände voll in der Woche sind 20 Gramm.  Und das für 7 große und 10 Goldies.
Fressen sie deswegen meine Krebsscheren an?

Ich werde jetzt diese Menge jeden Tag füttern, das Wasser ist schön klar. Ansonsten reduziere ich wieder.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

@Olaf

http://www.kiko-gmbh.de/index-wissen-gewichte-koi.shtml

So als Anhaltspunkt


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Futter braucht ihr in einer Woche???*

zuviel ,

aufjeden fall machts mit dem koiball viel mehr spaß..!


----------

